# deer antler chews



## lab yell08

I've read posts recently about deer antler chews being great. What pet stores carry them or are they only available online?


----------



## Renoman

I'm lucky enough to have a locally owned store nearby where I can get them. There are several members here that have ordered antlers on line and are very happy with them. You might try searching for threads on antler chews - I believe you might find the name of the online source there.

Good luck


----------



## ChrissyBz

One of the advertisers here on the right sells them asanka dogs. I get mine at www.petsage.com


----------



## Mdawn

This may seem like a silly question but are you guys talking about real deer antlers? Or is it just some deer antler looking chew of some sort? Uallis has a real deer antler that we found in the woods that we brought home, washed up and gave to him about a week ago. He's a very aggressive chewer and hasn't been able to do hardly any damage to it. He hasn't even been able to chip little pieces off of it or anything.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Real antler. But our dogs destroy it. I bought 2, 1 med and 1 jumbo and the med lasted less than a week they're still working on the jumbo but the newness has worn off so they're not all vying for it constantly anymore. I think they're great. You're so luck to have found one.


----------



## lab yell08

thanks ChrissyBz


----------



## Renoman

ChrissyBz said:


> Real antler. But our dogs destroy it. I bought 2, 1 med and 1 jumbo and the med lasted less than a week they're still working on the jumbo but the newness has worn off so they're not all vying for it constantly anymore. I think they're great. You're so luck to have found one.


Chrissy, the Antlerz brand is not something I would recommend. They crumble and are destroyed easily I think they over process them which dried them out. 

The good antler chews are real antlers - cut into different sizes - they are never a stark white in color. They are either cream or a grayish color with a darker substance in the middle. 

Yes, I know several people that have friends or family that hunt and if they're lucky enough to get a buck and they beg for the antlers. Or you find a rack in the woods that have been naturally shed - grab them ---

Actually FriendsofZoe mentioned an online source that she was quite happy with.



Mdawn said:


> This may seem like a silly question but are you guys talking about real deer antlers? Or is it just some deer antler looking chew of some sort? Uallis has a real deer antler that we found in the woods that we brought home, washed up and gave to him about a week ago. He's a very aggressive chewer and hasn't been able to do hardly any damage to it. He hasn't even been able to chip little pieces off of it or anything.


Yup, real antlers. Finding them in the woods is like hitting the lottery. Lucky you.


----------



## Mdawn

Renoman said:


> Yup, real antlers. Finding them in the woods is like hitting the lottery. Lucky you.


I guess its lucky...We have two more antlers that we have found but my boyfriend wants to keep them because he said that they are too nice to let the dogs chew on...I think he's weird for wanting to keep them...LOL!!


----------



## ChrissyBz

Thx Renoman, good to know. I'll have to look for a new source. Bummer I have such a hard time finding companies that will ship to me here.


----------



## Renoman

Chrissy, try Pet Expertise. That's the online source FriendsofZoe used and she was happy with the product.


----------



## Willowy

Some hunting stores will sell real antlers in the decoy section. People use them to rattle together to attract aggressive bucks. They aren't really cheap, though.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Thanks Renoman! I'll go check it out later.

Right now I'm stuck doing 6 months worth of bank reconciliations Yuk!


----------



## Renoman

EEWWWWW!


----------



## Willowy

Hehe, why so "Ewwww"? Isn't an antler the same as any other bone?


----------



## Renoman

Willowy said:


> Hehe, why so "Ewwww"? Isn't an antler the same as any other bone?


That was because of the 6 months of bank reconciliations not the antler chews!


----------



## ChrissyBz

Renoman said:


> That was because of the 6 months of bank reconciliations not the antler chews!



EWWWWW! is right! We did 3 months and decided to take a break. But we're on July so more than 6 togo  Yes yes I know, both me and my mother are master procrastinators. Luckily we work together to to do it so we can get it done faster. We usually write between 150 -200 cheques a month though. Ugh! I HATE PAPERWORK!!!


----------



## Renoman

I'm soooo sorry.....


----------



## Willowy

Oooooohhhhhh! I get it. Duh  . Yeah, that can't be fun. My condolences  .


----------



## 2spots

My "puppy" who is now 9 1/2 mo old LOVES deer antlers. She's going through them a bit faster now that she's older. She's 40 lbs and I buy her ones that are usually 4-6 inches in length and 2-4 inches round. The Red Bandanna Pet Food stores in GA sell them, but call first, they may not always have them in stock.

I have also recently found tons on eBay. You might have to cut them smaller though. Just make sure they are not too old.... You want ones that are on the darker side (i.e. they don't look bleached => old).

You might also call around to some local deer processors and see if they have some to sell or give away.


----------



## Citrine

Woo Hoo!!

After talking about wanting to find some antlers for weeks, one of the large animal vets I work for brought me two!! One is a deer/elk type thing, and the other a huge moose antler! I admit, I think I might actually keep the moose one for myself


----------



## Deer Antlers for Pups

Hi, 
My name is Katybeth, I own Camp Run A Pup in Chicago, and we give our Happy Campers and our own dogs deer antlers all the time. If you are interested in finding out more, let me know and I will try to help you.


----------



## workingdog

our whole family hunts, so if we all get buck,doe and elk tags, we have enough antlers to last tell the next year. This is one buck we got this year and we are going doe hunting this Saturday, no antlers but good meat.


----------



## Deer Antlers for Pups

Wow, thank you for sharing. Although some of our antlers come from "hunts" most are naturally shed. Besides being wrong, it would also be very expensive to hunt deer for just the antlers, as any good hunter would agree. My Jack always seems to hope tho that the next box of antlers will include the whole deer----But we all know terriers are just not that nice.


----------



## wolfsnaps

Nice buck. Was that from this season? I have yet to see a shootable buck. I can't wait until rifle season. SOme day, I will get into archery, when I can find a nice affordable bow I can pull back.

If I did shoot a buck, I wouldn't think of feeding its antlers to my dog! That baby is going on the wall! If it ever happens. Also, isn't it illegal to take shed antlers from the woods? If I ever see one, I will probably take it home for my dogs but I heard it was illegal. 

Aren't people worried about dogs chipping their teeth on them? I hear so much about weight bearing bones....no one talks about how hard antlers are.


----------



## Deer Antlers for Pups

Our dogs have been enjoying sheds for years without a problem, a chipped tooth has never been a problem, the sntlers "chew down" very evenly. I suppose a dog could chip a tooth, and if I was worried about it, I would find a different kind of chew. Antlers are hard but not harder than a Nyla bone. It is not illegal to gather sheds from the woods. It is wrong to chase deer in a pick up truck--while trying to gather antlers--but I am not sure if that is actually illegal or not.


----------



## workingdog

wolfsnaps said:


> Nice buck. Was that from this season? I have yet to see a shootable buck. I can't wait until rifle season. SOme day, I will get into archery, when I can find a nice affordable bow I can pull back.
> 
> If I did shoot a buck, I wouldn't think of feeding its antlers to my dog! That baby is going on the wall! If it ever happens. Also, isn't it illegal to take shed antlers from the woods? If I ever see one, I will probably take it home for my dogs but I heard it was illegal.
> 
> Aren't people worried about dogs chipping their teeth on them? I hear so much about weight bearing bones....no one talks about how hard antlers are.


We already have one on our wall.Pretty nice buck too, i'll snap a pic of it and post it later. We are a hunting family, you should see some of the heads that are on the walls of our family members. Deer, elk, mt goat, you name it.


----------



## Squeeker

We recently got an antler for Libby from a friend of my dad's who hunts. She loves it, and it is something that she hasn't been able to destroy yet! Bonus!


----------



## Deer Antlers for Pups

Squeeker said:


> We recently got an antler for Libby from a friend of my dad's who hunts. She loves it, and it is something that she hasn't been able to destroy yet! Bonus!


If you have any pictures of Libby chewing on her antler, send them our way---we love to feature pups enjoying their antlers even if they we did not come from us. Its a long lasting, safe chew--and frankly I can't see giving dogs Nyla bones when you can give them some real ....not nylon, plastic or processed to sink there teeth into and enjoy.

Pats for Libby!


----------



## gale

Wow I never knew about this for a treat. My FIL owns hundreds of acres of woods so I've instructed dh to keep an eye open for shed antlers. I'll have him mention it to FIL too. Hopefully they'll find some this winter while they're gathering wood. I'd love to order one but dh would have a fit when there are probably dozens of them in his dad's woods.


----------



## Deer Antlers for Pups

gale said:


> Wow I never knew about this for a treat. My FIL owns hundreds of acres of woods so I've instructed dh to keep an eye open for shed antlers. I'll have him mention it to FIL too. Hopefully they'll find some this winter while they're gathering wood. I'd love to order one but dh would have a fit when there are probably dozens of them in his dad's woods.


If you would like to try one, just let me know....I would be happy to send your pup a complimentary antler in exchange only for a picture or story of her enjoying it---if it works out for her. Just let me know where to send it.

Pats for your pup.


----------



## jeanduncan

I recently bought deer antler from an online store named PetExpertise and my 8 month old Shepard/Rotweiller mix LOVED IT!!! At least now my furniture and everything else will no longer be chewed to shreds. I also purchased an Xtreme Kong from them and that helps tremendously also. They shipped quick and the shipping was CHEAP and FAST!


----------



## PureMutt

I believe you can find some at http://www.lukesallnatural.com/qt-dog-antlers-p-2765.html


----------



## dkramer

I have a 50lb lab mix and I buy her large deer/elk antlers from a company called Doggie Diva. My dog is not a very aggressive chewer so my antlers tend to last anywhere from 4-5 months. Here is a link to them, it should work... (http://www.doggie-diva.com/Everlasting-Buck-Chewz-Deer-Antlers_p_236-752.html) , they are called 'Buck Chewz' and they are the best deer/elk antlers I have found on the market. In my opinion, they are way better then the white ones you find called 'Antlerz'. Doggie Diva was at a Pet Expo in NJ a few years ago, the girl that owns the company is really nice and she spent a lot of time with me and told me all about them. She had them in a display box on the floor with big antlers sticking out and my dog went right over to them and she seemed to really like them. I decided to try one and now I am hooked! Now I buy them from her online (her shipping is reasonable) and she is always available via email to help me if there is a particular type I am looking for (long, heavy, thick, thin, etc...). They make great dog gifts as well. They last forever, they don't split or splinter. They don't have any smell and they don't stain my carpet. They are also supposed to help whiten the teeth but I have yet to see that happen. The deer/elk shed them naturally and are not hunted for these antlers. My dog uses it when she is bored. She tries to get to the marrow but she can't. so she gives up and comes back to it the next day to try again.


----------



## Lil Red Express

After reading this post I decided to buy a couple for my dog . He wont even look at them LOL ! Not interested in the least with these things, for some reason. 
They were Elk antlers .


----------



## CathyGag

I have recently come by some deer and elk antlers that I plan on cutting into chews for my doberman and wolf-hybrid. I bought in bulk to get a better price, I will have more than enough for my own furkids so I will be selling my extras. When I calculated how much I would have to charge for each piece of dog chew I realized that even with the cost of shipping I can undercut every retailer online... I have x-small through x-large pieces, and can do custom cuts upon request. 

I also have a unique product that online retailers do not-- small to large size pieces of white, chalked antler, these are naturally dry and aged in the woods over seasons of exposure to the elements. They're softer and break up more easily than fresh antler and are GREAT for dogs with soft mouths (puppies, older dogs, some breeds of bird dogs), or those who get bored with tough chewies easily and just give up.

Please contact me if you're interested. This isn't a commercial endeavor, just a means of getting rid of pieces I can't use, and offering a price that perhaps might help out fellow dog lovers a little bit if I can...

Woofies and slobbers,
Catharine, Guinness, and Loki


----------



## KLSinNYC

I think this is just starting to catch on. We got one for our dog at a pet store in Connecticut a while back and we have found some pet stores in Manhattan that carry them but not consistently. She had never had one before but we were constantly looking for things for her to chew on that she couldn't completely destroy (or that she was mean to destroy but wouldn't harm her) and this is the best thing we have found. I've now ordered a few online because the big chain pet stores don't seem to carry them. The two websites that just seem to specialize in them are www.antlers4pups.com and www.deerantlers4dogs.com. We usually order two at a time and they last for a month or two.


----------



## croll326

I posted a want ad on Craigslist and got a response. I purchase 10 antlers of 4 points or larger for $20! That will give me at least 20 pieces to use!


----------



## MagicRe

Renoman said:


> Chrissy, the Antlerz brand is not something I would recommend. They crumble and are destroyed easily I think they over process them which dried them out.
> 
> The good antler chews are real antlers - cut into different sizes - they are never a stark white in color. They are either cream or a grayish color with a darker substance in the middle.
> 
> Yes, I know several people that have friends or family that hunt and if they're lucky enough to get a buck and they beg for the antlers. Or you find a rack in the woods that have been naturally shed - grab them ---
> 
> Actually FriendsofZoe mentioned an online source that she was quite happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, real antlers. Finding them in the woods is like hitting the lottery. Lucky you.


well, that might explain why my dogs won't go near them. we bought antlerz, as we aren't fortunate enough to know anyone who hunts and rarely do we go into the woods....i think they've chopped all of them down.

think there might be a difference? my babies love pizzles...i thought deer antler would be something they would welcome.


----------



## Mr. V

Renoman said:


> Yup, real antlers. Finding them in the woods is like hitting the lottery. Lucky you.


If you know where to look in the woods you can find a lot more  The best times to find them will be around Jan - March. I've been told that rodents will really do a number on them if they're on the ground too long. If you do a bit of hiking or walking through the woods, look for trails that don't look like people use them. Often times, they'll be thinner and smaller than the average human trail. Best way to identify these is to get on a tree line and spot a small opening at the edge of hte woods. Then, just follow the trail! It should intersect with many more.


----------



## SFdoglovr

Antlers are fantastic! They don't splinter or crack like bones, and they have nutrients and minerals in the marrow. Also, they kind of dissolve as they wear down, and there is no risk of your dog chipping a tooth and needing expensive dental work! We are so lucky and have a store near us that sells them by weight, a medium-ish one is usually 5-7 bucks, and they last a long time (months!). We're never buying gross bones again.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Our petstore has them packaged in different sized chunks. I havent tried them yet but it seems like a great idea


----------



## SFdoglovr

ugh, I just saw the dead deer hanging by its head - thats a little much for me - I use the antlers because they are naturally shed by living deer and not part of a dead carcass. I grew up in deer hunting country and the image never ceases to make me feel nauseous, and sad. I know that animals are killed for dog food, but I least I can give my dog something the gnaw on that came from a living breathing, non-slaughtered animal. Deer are so beautiful, and while I don't disagree with the hunting of them, I see no reason to display the dead deer like a trophy. Just eat it and move on.


----------



## JeanninePC99

I haven't posted in a while but have a quick question for those who give their dogs antlers they have found in the wild.

Is there any preparation needed for these antlers? 

We got a large antler from a friend in the country...I didn't ask if it was naturally shed or if it came off an animal that had been hunted, but regardless, this isn't from a website or pet treat company. I gave it to Baxter immediately, but am curious about whether I should have done anything to it before letting him have it.


----------



## AntlerChews

Hi
I have to say you don't need to do anything either way on the antlers they are great for pets. The only thing I recommend is obviously don't give them any with any kind of stain or lacquer on them which you will be fine especially if you found them in the woods just referring to if you buy some etc. Our dogs love them and can't get enough.


----------



## Mr. V

SFdoglovr said:


> ugh, I just saw the dead deer hanging by its head - thats a little much for me - I use the antlers because they are naturally shed by living deer and not part of a dead carcass. I grew up in deer hunting country and the image never ceases to make me feel nauseous, and sad. I know that animals are killed for dog food, but I least I can give my dog something the gnaw on that came from a living breathing, non-slaughtered animal. Deer are so beautiful, and while I don't disagree with the hunting of them, I see no reason to display the dead deer like a trophy. Just eat it and move on.


Hanging a deer often has nothing to do with putting it on display. Usually that is done to let the blood drain out for (in theory) a better taste. Kind of aging it, if you will. Anyone that is doing it b/c they want everyone to see is a fool.


----------



## theoriginalshedhead

Just go to Antlerchews.com I have been selling antler chews since 2003. We are wholesale to the public! If you have any questions just email or call anytime. Thanks jeff


----------



## Bartel

Hi Guys...here is a bit about us and our antlers


Every year deer, elk, and moose throughout North America naturally shed their antlers. These naturally shed antlers are collected from farms and woods by a variety of antler collectors. Many of our American Antler Dog Chews were collected in Yellowstone National Park by the Boy Scouts of America. Boy Scouts collect them to raise money for their troops and are the only people authorized for antler collection inside the park. They sell them to one of our suppliers and we subsequently acquire them. We have several suppliers other than the Yellowstone connection but all of our antlers are collected in the USA and all are naturally shed. No animals were harmed or inconvenienced in the production of American Antler Dog Chews. American Antler Dog Chews are vet recommended for dogs with allergies.

When brought to the market place antlers are graded 1 through 4. Number 1's are the freshest and number 4's are the antlers that have spent years on the ground losing most of their nutritional value. American Antler Dog Chews are made exclusively from number 1's and 2's. This quality means more nutritional value and no splintering. We give our customers more bone for the buck...in comparison surveys our 'Medium' sized antler is as big as our competitors 'Large' size and nobody sells 'Mega' sized antlers as big as we do. 

Deer, elk, and moose's diet consists of all natural vegetation ensuring healthy, organic antler growth. American Antler Dog Chews are cleaned with a very mild USDA approved food cleaner as needed and the sharp edges are sanded to avoid injuring the dogs or the package. That is all the processing needed. We keep our antlers as natural and organic as possible. They are not exposed to hormones, steroids, or artificial flavoring. A healthy and natural alternative to other dog chews, American Antler Dog Chews are a long lasting, durable dog chew you can give your dog and watch as your pet enjoys this natural treat.

Dogs Absolutely LOVE them!


Our parent company, American Natural Resources, is a rustic furniture manufacturer specializing in antler chandeliers, tables, shelf units, etc. ANR
has been an active business since 1968 and is located in Griffith, Indiana, part of the greater Chicago area. Our American Antler Dog Chews are cut and packaged at this location. Actively buying tons of antlers a year allows us to provide our customers with high quality antlers at a great price.


----------



## Legacy

We give our customers more bone for the buck - Bartel quote

ound:

Sorry Bartel! Just couldn't resist! :wink: :bolt:

Actually, I had never thought about deer antlers as a chew...thanks for the link!

Legacy


----------



## lucygoose

My guys love deer antlers....I have been getting them from http://www.helpingudders.com/newfreerange.htm#antlers There prices are great! I get the big ones for the paps believe it or not.....My Anabelle is a real chewer.....Good Luck!


----------



## London Dog

We have tried lots of these Antlers for our dog, he loves them but there are a few places we get them from and he doesn't pay any attention to them. We have found the best ones come from a site called www.deerantlerchews.co.uk , reasonably priced also. BTW can someone help me get my dogs photo on my profile, Im not sure what Im doing wrong.

John Paul & Boo


----------



## BoxerFanatic

My Karma girl chipped a tooth on a deer antler. They are no longer allowed. It surprised me when I saw it as she's used to chewing raw bones since she is raw fed. 

They can and do chip teeth! Supervise when they do chew these.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Antlers, weight bearing bones and really any meatless bare bone brings an increased risk of chipping teeth, beware.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

